# Emergency Roadside Kit



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

For the many like me there is probably no problems, I have a auto parts store in almost every block that I normally drive everyday but back in my service days I had to travel in urban roads; some 12 miles from base and in dirt roads and back them we didn't have to many auto parts stores, I remember it took me 6 month to get parts for my VW 411 station wagon,I had the engine in my living room table wife was not to happy. Anyway for the many living deep outside the city limits and driving the many country roads, some without lights, is very dangerous to be broken down ,specially for the not to mechanically incline and even then if you are not somewhat prepared you can be in trouble. I remember my father`s 1948 Chevy in Cuba and how he pack the trunk with the spare inner tubes/patch kit and air pump ,radiator hoses ,belts ,tools and the venerable extra fuel can but what the hell now we are in the land of plenty ,cell phones ,Wi-Fi , and the nothing can go wrong attitude ,right .Let`s think about that for a moment. The couple with the flat tire I try to help in a new truck, the spare was also flat or the dead battery in the middle of a dark parking lot, no flashlight or jumper cables, hell they had no idea where the battery was in a little British Mini Copper. I got more stories but the idea is to be prepared; first aid kit, working flashlight, flares good spare tire, flat tire repair kit and 12 volt air pump or Fix-a-Flat spray can ,bottle water for yourself , tools ,jumper cables or http://www.amazon.com/Jump-N-Carry-JNC660-1700-12-Volt-Starter/dp/B000JFJLP6 or http://www.amazon.com/PowerAll-PBJS...&qid=1459987260&sr=8-25&keywords=12v+jump+box the idea here folks is to be somewhat ready for a few things that can and will go wrong ;and let's not forget proper vehicle maintenance; battery/alternator check, hoses ,belts ,radiator coolant change/flush every year or so and on long trips I like to have extra radiator hoses and water and a new serpentine belt is always under the seat just for the hell of it.:2thumb:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This subject has been discussed over and over in previous threads.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been high centered on the snow before so I keep a folding shovel in each vehicle. The last truck I bought came with a folding shovel and the guy used the same brand of oil. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the return key is your friend!

one huge mash of jumbled together thoughts and comments with no formatting = TLDR


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Each of our cars have 'crash kits' and 'freeze bags'. The crash kits have basic tools, a can of tire inflator/sealer, jumper cables, etc. the freeze bag goes in every winter and has survival gear to camp in the vehicle for a few days if needed. Those are on top of the bobs. If packed right, it does not take up much space or money to have basic tools and such in each vehicle. Even one of those pre packed roadside emergency kits would be better than nothing.

My most recent addition to the crash kits was a cheap $1.50 wire brush after a no start situation due to corroded battery terminals.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Dakine said:


> the return key is your friend!
> 
> one huge mash of jumbled together thoughts and comments with no formatting = TLDR


Yep! I looked at that and couldn't even think of starting. I used to read stuff written by beginning writers for decades, and it was rare that I couldn't figure it out. Spacing and formatting makes writing easier to read, and when looking at it, to have an idea that a person would want to. Sentences, paragraphs, punctuation are important for a reason.


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is what I carry - could probably use a shovel too.
6" High Intensity Light Sticks
Tow Rope
Auto Spot Light
Jumper Cables
Flashlight with 2 'D' Batteries (still packaged, not in light)
Fire Extinguisher
Blanket(s)
Waterproof Poncho
Swiss Style Army Knife
Flat Tire Fixer
Drinking Water
Leather Gloves
Whistle
Duct Tape
Utility Knife
Wet Naps
Reflecting Triangle
Portable Power Source *
First Aid Kit **


* Schumacher XP2260 1200 Peak Amp Instant Portable Power Source
** Justin Case Family First Aid Kit (basic walmart kit) plus the following for trauma cases:
1 Combat Application Tourniquet (C-A-T, Gen7)
1 Celox Rapid Hemostatic Gauze
1 Israeli Emergency Bandage (4")
1 Nasopharyngeal Airway w/ Lube
2 Elastic Bandage (4") w/ Velcro Closure
1 EMT Shears (Black, 5.5")
1 Pair Nitrile Gloves, Rolled (Lrg)


----------



## FloridaPrepper (Jul 20, 2016)

I really like my roadside kit I bought from Nexis Preparedness Systems when I first started prepping and didn't have the wherewithall to pack my own bags. 

Some of the items I would not have packed myself include a multi-purpose whistle that also acts as a compass and lanyard, a survival candle which burns for 24 hours, ultra body warmers and waterproof matches. I will be adding a tow rope and making sure that my Goal Zero Sherpa is charged so that I can have it with us on longer trips to make sure we have power.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

FloridaPrepper said:


> I really like my roadside kit I bought from Nexis Preparedness Systems when I first started prepping and didn't have the wherewithall to pack my own bags.
> 
> Some of the items I would not have packed myself include a multi-purpose whistle that also acts as a compass and lanyard,* a survival candle which burns for 24 hours,* ultra body warmers and waterproof matches. I will be adding a tow rope and making sure that my Goal Zero Sherpa is charged so that I can have it with us on longer trips to make sure we have power.


When I lived in Williston, North Dakota, a survival candle was a part of my trunk kit. I still have it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Before my accident, not in the vehicle, I had a ton of stuff in my little car. The family cleaned it out and made the comment that I had enough crap for the dog and I to live in the damned thing. Well, they were right, I did.

Now I am in a very rural environment, never far off the beaten path. I have two 2-liter bottles of water, cables, head lamp and the basic stuff. Not near the gear I had while driving out in the sticks. Don't feel I need that much now. I have a cell phone (and charger for it) and if I do break down, I can just stand beside it with my old man walker. I only started driving again so also just cruise the neighborhood, working the clutch leg. I could always park it, get out and walk home. As I get going further I will add to the larder.

Everyone's situation will dictate just what they feel they need.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I think Ready to go is handing out moldy bread and he annoy's me. However I have to give him credit he is no quitter. He will probably be here long after I am gone.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Woody you are absolutely right ,not every situation is the same and back in my Army days and living out in the woods in TX I too had a load of things ,especially after getting stuck in the snow in a very lonely road but since living in the city and driving very little I just keep my basic tools ,a well maintain vehicle plus a AAA membership. Water, my 9mm and a first aid kit are the normal everyday carry ,I see no need to over do it.


----------

